
A new comprehensive report shows how women in STEM face huge disadvantages - dazosan
https://massivesci.com/articles/lancet-women-stem-inequality-sex-discrimination/
======
towaway1138
Not STEM, but rather science and medicine.

Instead of this clickbait article, how about linking to the actual Lancet
issue:
[https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/issue/vol393no1017...](https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/issue/vol393no10171/PIIS0140-6736\(19\)X0006-9)

------
tabtab
How about we stop glorifying STEM careers and focus on ALL jobs. I'm in STEM,
and it's not always a smooth road. For one, while STEM pays relatively well
out of college, your salary and opportunities will often flatten out unless
you go into management. IT "doesn't like old people"; I'm just the messenger.
You also risk RSI injuries after years at the keyboard/mouse. And while IT has
paid well for the last decade or so, I've seen two IT bubbles in my life, and
thus a 3rd seems certainly possible. Demand changes.

